# Wago 750-841 und 342 Watchdog?



## K-SYSTEM-D (7 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

brauch mal wieder eure hilfe,

folgendes:

hab einen Wago 750-841 Controller und einen Wago 750-342 Koppler via Modbus UDP laut Beispiel von Wago ( WagoLibModbus_Sample01.pro) verbunden.

Kommunikation funktioniert ohne Probleme nur wenn die Verbindung abbricht bleiben die Ausgänge am 342 gesetzt, was nicht sein darf.

Nun hab ich mit dem Wago Ethernet Settings Tool den Watchdog auf 100ms gestellt aber die Ausgänge bleiben einfach gesetzt!

Versuch via Modbus den Watchdog zu Starten vergebens:
Adresse: 4096 = 10 (1 Sekunde)
4097 = 6 (Function 6) Bin mir nicht sicher ob das so richtig ist 
4098 = 0
4099 = 1 Watchdog Trigger


Was mach ich falsch? 
Kann mir jemand helfen

Ich danke euch im voraus.

MFG

Daniel


----------



## K-SYSTEM-D (8 August 2011)

Hey Leute,

hat sich erledigt funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## Matze001 (8 August 2011)

Und woran lag es?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Stalle (5 Oktober 2012)

Ja, 

das würde mich auch noch interessieren, ich stehe parallel auch noch vor dem Problem..... Man zieht das LAN Kabel ab und die Ausgänge bleiben weiter eingeschaltet.


----------



## K-SYSTEM-D (6 Oktober 2012)

hmm, is schon lange her.

aber soweit ich mich noch erinnere gibt es 2 möglichkeiten, den Watchdog zu aktivieren.

Einmal über ein Bit und einmal musst nur einen Wert ändern.

ich schau mal morgen abend nach und schick dir meine Variante.

Gruß

Daniel


----------

